
FBI warns US companies about backdoors in Chinese tax software - kerng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-warns-us-companies-about-backdoors-in-chinese-tax-software/
======
coronadisaster
There are backdoors in all closed software that is popular... Android, iOS,
Amazon OS, etc...

